# Yoga participants



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I found out that in the next major city north of me (the provincial capital) there are naked yoga classes. As it is a long drive for me to get there, I probably will not attend, but, I found it very interesting to say the least.

Here is the news-video on it.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...-naked-yoga-class-in-edmonton/article7619159/

Any comments from those who are regular practitioners of "normal" yoga about this?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I just read city north of you and though "RED DEER, REALLY?!" Doesn't quite fit the stereotype 
Not much experience with yoga myself but know many women especially who swear by it, I sometimes find it relaxing to watch


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I do some yoga. Careful not to sacrifice stability for flexibility, but it can a work out in it's own right.. YouTube 'yoga for fighters'...

As to a naked yoga class, I dunno.. there are things you can't un-see...


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Some things are better done Naekid


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I wouldn't get much yoga in, I would be to busy looking around and giggling.


----------



## majmill (Jun 6, 2012)

I am a nudist ( naturist ) and I do yoga, both ways. No big deal just good exercise for those of us who are physically challanged.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Well I'm a rooster in a hen house at my Saturday morning yoga class and I like it that way! as for that class I guess the sexually challenged ones would be sporting woodies! I personally enjoy the ladies in my class being clothed, leaves more to the imagination and holds my interest longer.:droolie:


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

Errr... The nudism thing irks me. Mostly because the only two groups of nudists I've had contact with were heavily populated by middle aged men with large pot bellies and male pattern baldness. This isn't a big deal at all in and of itself. But both of these groups were hanging out outside of a local college soliciting pretty much only the young pretty college girls to come to a naturist BBQ.

I'm a bit of a home nudist. I rarely wear more than gym shorts when my son is around. When he's not, I may wear just my pink fuzzy bunny slippers (yes, you read that right), to keep my toes warm.

But, when your only interactions with nudist groups leave you with the impression that those guys in particular were just perverts, it's kinda hard to see past that. I know that's not the case everywhere. But I also don't like small dogs because they're the only kind that have ever bitten me (dachshunds specifically). Classic conditioning.

I wouldn't go to a nude yoga class. It sounds fun, but there may be too many men with my body type there who just wanna enjoy the sights. I have a mirror for that kind of view.


----------



## majmill (Jun 6, 2012)

Trip286 said:


> Errr... The nudism thing irks me. Mostly because the only two groups of nudists I've had contact with were heavily populated by middle aged men with large pot bellies and male pattern baldness. This isn't a big deal at all in and of itself. But both of these groups were hanging out outside of a local college soliciting pretty much only the young pretty college girls to come to a naturist BBQ.
> 
> I'm a bit of a home nudist. I rarely wear more than gym shorts when my son is around. When he's not, I may wear just my pink fuzzy bunny slippers (yes, you read that right), to keep my toes warm.
> 
> ...


Trip, I am sorry you had a bad experience at a naturist event! Most of our organizations would not tolerate such rude behavior! As far as pot belies and male pattern baldness goes, that is the look of most of the world, we are not all blessed with perfect bodies.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

majmill said:


> Trip, I am sorry you had a bad experience at a naturist event! Most of our organizations would not tolerate such rude behavior! As far as pot belies and male pattern baldness goes, that is the look of most of the world, we are not all blessed with perfect bodies.


Oh yeah, I know all that. I have a pot belly myself, and I pray I don't go bald (I'll just shave if I do). Still, it makes the entire community look bad. That's how stereotypes are born. Let me rephrase, the conduct, not the appearance.

I'm just gonna say, people need to pay close attention to how they behave when they're representing an entire community.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Trip286 said:


> Errr... The nudism thing irks me. Mostly because the only two groups of nudists I've had contact with were heavily populated by middle aged men with large pot bellies and male pattern baldness. This isn't a big deal at all in and of itself. But both of these groups were hanging out outside of a local college soliciting pretty much only the young pretty college girls to come to a naturist BBQ.


What's wrong with that? Who wants to go to a sausage-fest? Also, pretty young girls are nicer to have around than older women who are showing the same signs of wear and tear as these old dudes.

This is the problem with nudism as a movement - those people who would brighten the dull world we live in by walking around naked are not the ones who participate and the ones who do participate are the ones that most people prefer to see fully clothed rather than naked.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

Let me rephrase, backtrack, and clarify:
The problem I had is that these two particular groups just gave off the vibe of just being a group of perverted old geezers (and I mean "old geezers" in the least offensive way possible) That is all. As I said, I actually have much the same body type, and I'm pretty much a home nudist myself. I'm just half the age and still have my hair, albeit with a few grays these days.

I just don't want anyone taking offense where none is intended. That seems to be going around a LOT everywhere these days.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Trip286 said:


> Let me rephrase, backtrack, and clarify:
> The problem I had is that these two particular groups just gave off the vibe of just being a group of perverted old geezers (and I mean "old geezers" in the least offensive way possible) That is all. As I said, I actually have much the same body type, and I'm pretty much a home nudist myself. I'm just half the age and still have my hair, albeit with a few grays these days.
> 
> I just don't want anyone taking offense where none is intended. That seems to be going around a LOT everywhere these days.


I'm not one who gets offended easily. I was simply asking "What's wrong with that?"

Secondly, I don't get why you think it's perverted for men to appreciate beautiful and/or young women. If something is universal then it's hard to paint it as abnormal. I don't know of any old men who think that old women are more attractive, clothed or naked, than young women. Do you?

If I was an old dude and into nudism, I'd be trying to recruit young women to join a nudist group simply because they're easier on the eyes than a bunch of saggy bellied, wrinkled skin old dudes and dames.

I've often heard it said that the great injustice of getting old is that most people are still young inside and don't identify as being old geezers.

The problem, as I see it, is that young nice looking women don't want to strip off their clothes in front of old, wrinkled men while old, wrinkled men have no problem in dropping their trousers. This is nudism movement as it plays out in the larger culture - those who should remain clothed, won't, and those who should be nude, aren't.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

And that's all true, every word you said. BUT.... (there's always a but...)

The argument I hear all the time in favor of nudism, and the reason I practice it at home, is for the comfort and the personal liberation, NOT for the scenery.

It's a bit of a paradox in a way to say, "hey, come be free from the constraints of clothing! It's the most liberating personal freedom one can enjoy! It's great for everyone! It's nothing sexual at all! BUT... (see? there's always one), we only want you to come 'hang out' with us, ONLY if you're young, hot, and female."

Anyways... to the topic. I remember, I've already seen nude yoga. When one of those guys dropped a quarter at the local Sonic drive in. I'm good.


----------

